# 3D printer - whiskey barrels



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

Just thought I would share this free model I've been using. I believe this was actually made for 28mm miniatures but knowing that the standard whiskey barrel was always 36" tall I made up a quick chart for converting to different scales. I've been printing up sets of these to give away at our train club meeting next week, and hoping other people find them as useful as I did.

https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:807458

1:48 19.05mm	127%
1:87 10.5mm	70%
1:144 6.35mm	42.33%

The first column is scale, second column is how tall each barrel should be, and the last column is the scale I used to change the size of the original objects. This file prints a set of 16 barrels. Make sure you include a brim of several lines in your print or they tend to get knocked over while printing.

I printed these in a wood color (which is really a light tan, but you can also get wood-fiber filament now), then gave them a wash in earth brown or burnt umber. I finished by painting the steel bands black.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

i tried fifty five gallon drums [ in sets of three ], but even with a brim [ in Cura] they got knocked over most of the time .. best results were in Fine mode [0.1 mm lines]


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

I've spent a lot of time dialing in the settings on my printer so I actually have pretty good adhesion on the glass now. I could probably do the barrels in O scale without a brim but HO and N definitely require a lot of support. I have the most trouble with those center four barrels because when Cura adds a brim it only goes around the outside of the whole print, I can't get more than a couple lines of brim on the inner barrels. Most of the time it works out OK though. I think steel drums are even narrower, so they would probably work better set up in lines so they all can have wide brims.

I was trying to print a buffer stop last night and it kept peeling up. Finally occurred to me that I hadn't cleaned the glass in a couple days. Wiped it down with 91% iso and the next print stuck just fine. Unfortunately I forgot I have my E steps set higher trying to work with a poor-quality filament, so I have excess dimples all over the place. Going to reset that and try the print again tonight.

There have been some discussions about magic numbers for 3D printers. In case you're not familiar, the idea is that your layer heights should be even multiples of a single step of the Z stepper. In most cases that works out to 0.04mm, so you would want to make your layer height 0.08, 0.12, 0.24, etc. I've been doing the barrels at 0.08 with a 0.4mm nozzle and they're coming out pretty nice, but one of these days I want to see what I can do with the 0.2mm nozzles.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

uhh..forgot you have to clean it , lol
must have done two dozen items on this batch of tape, probably third or fourth batch ..
don't have alcohol upstairs, used 3% hydrogen peroxide as a trial 

will get some alcohol from walmart later on ..


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

Soapy water works on glass too, but of course for that it's easier to remove the bed from the printer. We always have alcohol around for cleaning glass and such so I just keep a bottle by the printer. It probably doesn't help that I'm using a paper towel to wipe it down, but oh well, it's been working...


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

got a recommendation for aluminum ??
no glass here, lol


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

Replace the tape?  I dunno, I've never worked on a bare metal bed.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

hmm.. will try alcohol later, just a wipe on the already taped areas ....
dunno, never worked on a 3d filament printer before this one ..
had the extruder element apart to clean out a minor jam, and replaced one 3d printed Z follower , nothing else


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

I wouldn't risk using the bare AL bed. WVGCA did you try a glue stick on the tape, it sometimes has worked for me, and its easy to do!


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

just wanted to use what was on hand, more green tape , nothing else
torn one round off, then replaced strips one through four, mostly use two and three,
out of nine strips total ...only comes off on very small parts , so far, lol


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

no luck so far, will get -most- of the way done ....
trying a bare bed now, no prep at at all, just peeled the tape off ..
if it matters, using three fifty five gallon barrels as the small test


----------

